

Self-taught African Teen Wows MIT - frankphilips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KLSbQ408Q5c

======
zissou
Great story. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
frankphilips
You're welcome. I love hearing stories like this. There is so many world class
thinkers who are just waiting to be found in this world!

